
Amazon Element 55-Inch 4K TV with Alexa - walterbell
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XDC9RBJ/
======
kevin_thibedeau
43-inch is still to big for small rooms. It would be nice to have a smaller
1080 screen with the same features.

